# Graco Airless choices



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Time is near to replace my aging sprayer (Ultra600 Plus) I'm looking at a new sprayer and am waiting for the Pro-show in April to get the specials. I'm considering several. I don't spray daily by any means and for the residential work i am doing, The 595 Pc Pro may just be sufficient. On the other side i absolutely hate under-buying. Reason i say this is, that there is a excellent chance it'll be landing a new factory to paint but am unclear on it's size at the moment. In which case I'd need a two gun sprayer and this little feller just wont do. Come to think of it, i mat just have answered my own question:blink:
I'm looking at the 595Pc Pro, the 695 and the 795, which leads me to this question for those that have the The ProContractor Series (larger units): Is the QuikReel/FastFlush/WatchDog/toolbox worth paying extra for?

Recommendations and opinions welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 2 1000+ max machines (equal to a 695). I've never had an issue with them. I've run acrylic epoxies, elastomerics, and sprayed out HUGE ceilings without losing pressure, or having to wait for the machine to catch up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I love my hose reel. The only problem it has is it doesn't like the spot where two hose are couple together. Or at lease mine doesn't. I Took the feed tube off it or feed the hose around it. I have all is loved a reader for pressure. Witch I use. Don't use all the computer features. Like gallon used. Over the years have own everything from a Nova to a series of 1500 currently have a old speed flow 696 and a small Titan. The Titan is a back up. I Have them stolen before they where out.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

The biggest feature is the pro connect. If you want the pro connect then I think the quick flush, auto shutoff and hose reel comes standard. I really cant see buying a new sprayer without taking advantage of the low cost of new endurance pumps with pc compared to the labor and time that can be saved. My local stores carry the pumps in stock. I haven't had to change out mine yet but It only takes a few minutes. If you want to run 2 guns look into a 795 or 1095. If your looking for a good deal SW has the PC 695 on sale but I know I can get it cheaper at PPG.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Love how my 1595 cleans itself up. Just connect gun and make sure it has enough water; put the timer on 3 minutes twice and there goes 10 gallons of clean water through your system while you do something else. 

The watchdog is another handy feature. Ever ran out of paint while on the ladder spraying and your pump goes crazy pulling air in and heating up the piston?
Watch dog stops the pump as soon as you're low on paint; all you need is top off and start spraying again.

Tool box? Yes I keep an extra gun , guards and bunch of tips handy. Put a lock on it and you're good to go.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

DynaPLLC said:


> Love how my 1595 cleans itself up. Just connect gun and make sure it has enough water; put the timer on 3 minutes twice and there goes 10 gallons of clean water through your system while you do something else.
> 
> The watchdog is another handy feature. Ever ran out of paint while on the ladder spraying and your pump goes crazy pulling air in and heating up the piston?
> Watch dog stops the pump as soon as you're low on paint; all you need is top off and start spraying again.
> ...


I can see the FastFlush feature to be a time saver and am not opposed to having it and the watchdog as well, as long as it works as i think it should. Some guys keep it turned off because it often shuts the pump down even though it's not sucking air. (At least according to what some are saying)



Boco said:


> The biggest feature is the pro connect. If you want the pro connect then I think the quick flush, auto shutoff and hose reel comes standard. I really cant see buying a new sprayer without taking advantage of the low cost of new endurance pumps with pc compared to the labor and time that can be saved. My local stores carry the pumps in stock. I haven't had to change out mine yet but It only takes a few minutes. If you want to run 2 guns look into a 795 or 1095. If your looking for a good deal SW has the PC 695 on sale but I know I can get it cheaper at PPG.


Called SW this morning for some pricing on the 695PC and the 1095. Scary pricing and will just have to wait for the Pro-show. But then i don't have a account with SW but deal with DULUX, and their show isn't on till sometime in April. Thats the time to buy.




[email protected] said:


> I love my hose reel. The only problem it has is it doesn't like the spot where two hose are couple together. Or at lease mine doesn't. I Took the feed tube off it or feed the hose around it. I have all is loved a reader for pressure. Witch I use. Don't use all the computer features. Like gallon used. Over the years have own everything from a Nova to a series of 1500 currently have a old speed flow 696 and a small Titan. The Titan is a back up. I Have them stolen before they where out.


So, that hose reel works as advertised, without twisting or coiling?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I straighten out my hose before i reel it in. If you don't it will work out the twists and coils by flipping the gun all over. When they first came out I thought they would be a nightmare, but I don't think i would buy another machine with out the reel.

The watchdog works perfect 95 percent of the time. I like it also but not something I have to have.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Man.....i haven't seen this sprayer clean like that for a long time. Dropped the bowl/tube and strainer in a bucket of cleaner and it's just like new again. Wanted to buy a new strainer but nobody around here has one. Pressure washer made it like new. Just saved 25 bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes the reel works great but for the plastic feed tube. I use my hand for feeding the hose as it comes in. If you run two 50' hose like I do the joint will not smoothly go through. Fast and no knots as it goes out. I never had a problem putting out a hose but it is amazing how many people can knot one up right away. I normally keep two 50" hoses on it and a 15 whip. That is 1/8" hose. Most likely it would hold one more 50' just never need it. Realize my pump is about 3 years old and I don't no if they fix the feed problem. When I was a the pro show I didn't look. When I order my pump it didn't come with it so ask.


----------

